# adresse Mac pour iPod 4



## leroilou (10 Mai 2012)

bonjours , je qui actuellement avec un IPod 4 qui trourne sous l'ios 5.1.1 il est j'ai jailbreaker... mais j'aimerais changer mon adresse Mac et je ne trouve aucune appli capable de cela dans cydia pouriez vous m'aider svp ? ( exuser moi joe l'orthographe mais je suis sur mon iPod ... cordialement louis


----------



## mistik (10 Mai 2012)

bonsoirs , je qui crois comprrendre que qui ton iPod 4 trourne sous l'ios 5.1.1 qu'il est tu as jailbreaker où adresse Mac ? Mac vrai avec pomme croquée desssus only sinon pas Mac mais Cydia ... cordialement mistik :rose:


----------



## leroilou (12 Mai 2012)

je suis sur mon iPod 5.1.1 qui est jailbreaker , et j'aimerais trouver un appli cydia capable de changer l'adresse Mac de l'ipod ( sous l'ios 5 ) ... merci


----------



## mistik (13 Mai 2012)

Précédemment *ici*


----------

